#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  VPN com Mikrotik + Terminal Service

## dougtog

Olá pessoal, bom dia.
Ando enferrujado com o nosso Mikrotik e por isso vim aqui pedir um help.
Preciso fazer uma VPN para duas filiais da empresa, mas todas as outras filiais continuarão acessando por Terminal Service. Segue um breve esqueda atual da rede.

Loja Matriz -> Link dedicado com IP VÁLIDO -> Roteador (TPLiNK) fazendo NAT -> Switch -> Servidor (Será instalada uma RB para as filiais 6 e 7)

Loja 1-> Acessa por terminal service
Loja 2-> Acessa por terminal service
Loja 3-> Acessa por terminal service
Loja 4-> Acessa por terminal service
Loja 5-> Acessa por terminal service
Loja 6-> Vou colocar uma RB para fazer VPN com a RB Matriz
Loja 7-> Vou colocar uma RB para fazer VPN com a RB Matriz

Aqui na matriz eu penso em Tirar o TPlink e colocar uma RB no lugar dele, e é esse configuração que me deixou em dúvida.
Quero que as outras filiais continuem acessando por terminal e a 6 e 7 acessem por VPN.

Podem me ajudar.
Desde já agradeço.

At.te
Douglas

----------


## dougtog

Galera, bom dia.

Pesquisando bastante na internet eu achei um tutorial e consegui fazer a VPN funcionar. Consigo pingar o servidor da Matriz do meu PROMT e acesso os arquivos de por ip no Explorer (\\192.168.2.x).
Agora para resolver o meu problema só preciso de um dica de vocês:
Eu tenho uma rede de domínio, possuo um Win8 Server e não consigo ingressar na rede com meu domínio.
Tem algum detalhe que estou deixando para trás?
Podem me ajudar nessa?

Obrigado.

----------


## felipeandrade55

Que tipo de VPN você está usando? Consegue pingar o Win2008 pela outra ponta?

----------


## dougtog

Olá amigo, até que enfim um para ajudar. rs
Uso mikrotik nas duas pontas fazendo VPN por PPTP.

Consigo pingar todas as máquinas (da matriz) da outra ponta (filial) sim!!!

Quando vou em REDE, não vejo as máquinas, mas acesso os arquivos delas normalmente (\\192.168.2.xxx).

Obrigado.

----------


## felipeandrade55

> Olá amigo, até que enfim um para ajudar. rs





> Uso mikrotik nas duas pontas fazendo VPN por PPTP.
> 
> Consigo pingar todas as máquinas (da matriz) da outra ponta (filial) sim!!!
> 
> Quando vou em REDE, não vejo as máquinas, mas acesso os arquivos delas normalmente (\\192.168.2.xxx).
> 
> Obrigado.


Windows não é meu forte, mas pode ser que você tenha que chegar a outra ponta via camada 2, sendo assim talvez outra solução de VPN lhe atenderia melhor, EOIP por exemplo.

----------


## dougtog

Valeu felipe.. Se você ou alguem tiver um tutorial passo a passo de como fazê-la, poste aqui por favor.

Forte abraço!

----------


## felipeandrade55

Valew, pode seguir a risca que não tem erro, qualquer coisa posta ai. Pode adicionar no skype também que ajudo, mas posta ai que sua dúvida pode ser a de muitos no futuro.

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Interface/EoIP

----------


## DemorouMaluco

:Hmmmm:

----------


## dougtog

Olá galera, blz?
Seguinte: mudei um pouco as coisas.. O projeto atual está assim:
[MATRIZ] INTERNET (IP VALIDO) -> MIKROTIK (RB433) -> SWITCH -> SERVIDOR (BD) (192.168.2.X)
A vpn está rodando por PPTP!

[FILIAL] INTERNET (IP DINAMICO) -> ROTEADOR TPLINK (FAZENDO ROTA PRA REDE INTERNA) -> ESTAÇÃO (CONFIGURADO COM VPN WINDOWS).

Dessa forma eu consigo pingar e acessar os arquivos das outras máquinas, mas apenas por \\192.168.2.XXX.

Acontece que o sistema busca o BD apenas pelo host e eu não consigo ver nenhum PC da matriz nos meus locais de rede.

O que está faltando para eu enxergar esses computadores da [MATRIZ] ???

Obrigado mais uma vez pessoal.

----------

